# Global warming?



## elkimmeg (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is an interesting tibit. It seems we are not the only planet experiencing global warming Mars and Jupiter are also  Warmer than usual

So far nobody at Mars has detected greenhouse gasses, Leading scientist to speculate that  Global warming migh have to do with conditions  we can't control.

Evidence is pointing that a solar cycle, maybe the cause, that would explain why other planets are experiencing the same warming effect we are.

Don't get me wrong I fully support alternaive cleaner fuels and greenhouse gas reductions.  EVeryone hear will admit to my concerns about GPH


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2007)

It's very possible that there are large scale influences like solar at work.  If there are solar heating factors at play, then that exacerbates the issue. Common sense, how many are burning wood in their stoves this summer?

(I think Mar's atmosphere is about 95% greenhouse gas - CO2. It's just very thin. Jupiter's has a lot of methane in it as do the other gas giants.)


----------



## titan (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: What is the gas make-up of Uranus? :lol: .......(I couldn't help myself)


----------



## GVA (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah Elk....
I'm sorry to say that the Ice caps on mars have melted.
The Martians have left and are trying to destroy the next planet by burning fossil fuels, maybe they really did come here...

The rising temps are not all a manmade thing just maybe a part of it....
The recent "crisis" talk and we need to heal the Earth is killing me.....
Sorry people....... Flame away

But before you do, didn't someone post here that even though the northern Ice caps are shrinking the southern Ice caps are growing??????????????????????????
Hmmmmm......  Maybe the Earth is tilting a bit more.  Maybe this is a normal billion year cycle...  I don't know..


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 9, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Here is an interesting tibit. It seems we are not the only planet experiencing global warming Mars and Jupiter are also  Warmer than usual
> 
> So far nobody at Mars has detected greenhouse gasses, Leading scientist to speculate that  Global warming migh have to do with conditions  we can't control.
> 
> ...



Elk...
...Thanks for "pointing out this 'potential answer' for review".

However, whether or not "there is any substance to the claim of global warming" Man "needs to get with the program" and start conserving natural resources....having said that I don't care whether or not "Global warming is real or not"...whatever it takes to "Get people to get with the program" I'm all for it.

People need to start "conserving" to put an end to "consumption". 

The data is in... We live in a world where the facts are at our fingertips...but collectively we as a "worldwide community" are too stupid to comprehend what it all means.

"26 million barrels a day, X number of MwH a second and on and on and on..."

What does it all mean? Why should anyone care??? Who stops to think about it.

Case in point: Ever watch a train roll by loaded with coal? Ever wonder just how much energy we use "to sustain our lifestyle"???

I'll bet nobody has. 

Take a minute to watch this video and ask yourself "How much coal is that? And what do we get from it?" :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYoeQOzyn7M&mode=related&search=

This is roughly 14,000 tons of coal on its way to make the electricity you and I depend on... 

A city of 1.5 million people...will consume that coal...in one day.


----------



## GVA (Jul 9, 2007)

But Key I'm sure that 13 million barrels a day are used by trucking companies to ship our potato chips and other needs from point a to point b...
I agree that man needs to conserve


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 9, 2007)

GVA said:
			
		

> But Key I'm sure that 13 million barrels a day are used by trucking companies to ship our potato chips and other needs from point a to point b...
> I agree that man needs to conserve


GVA...

Thats why I'm a big fan of rail transportation... and why I believe the "financial equation" needs to be viewed differently.

Just Imagine how much energy could be conserved if say WalMart and HD transported more of their goods by rail.

Save energy, less wear and tear on the roads, don't have to build more highways...ohhh and the most beautifull part of all??? It's "old school technology that has been around for over 150 years".

The simple equation strictly based on $$$ needs to be changed....something far more important than $$$ is being wasted...it's called 'the Earth'....



Thats why I pointed out the coal train as an example...I don't think the average person has "a clue" as to how much energy we consume on a daily basis...the you tube video helps to put it in perspective.

But then again...it's good for someone (the railroads)lol 

One trainload at a time....$$$$$$... all thanks to those 474 axles..lol


----------



## jpl1nh (Jul 9, 2007)

Elk, also in the news a couple of weeks ago was a report by a British scientist who believes that solar cycles will contribut to a signifigant cool down within 20 years, strong enough to offset global warming.  Like you, I believe the greenhouse gas issue is real and important but we really don't know that much about our global heat systems.  Very interesting isn't it?


----------



## jjbaer (Jul 9, 2007)

ok....we're all saying the same thing.....F U S I O N.......now, let's hope the new French president gets them off their 33 hr work week and maybe we'll have it by 2020 instead of in 2040.......


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 9, 2007)

castiron said:
			
		

> ok....we're all saying the same thing.....F U S I O N.......now, let's hope the new French president gets them off their 33 hr work week and maybe we'll have it by 2020 instead of in 2040.......



ROFLMAO.... 

"Fusion Fries"...lol


----------



## jjbaer (Jul 9, 2007)

keyman512us said:
			
		

> castiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good one......LOL


----------



## babalu87 (Jul 9, 2007)

It snowed in Johannesburg South Africa during the run-up to Al Bores concert ROFLMAO , if that isnt irony I dont know what is.

First snow there since 1981


----------



## webbie (Jul 9, 2007)

keyman512us said:
			
		

> Just Imagine how much energy could be conserved if say WalMart and HD transported more of their goods by rail.
> 
> Save energy, less wear and tear on the roads, don't have to build more highways...ohhh and the most beautifull part of all??? It's "old school technology that has been around for over 150 years".



Actually, they do!

Most of their goods are shipped in from China on containers and then loaded onto the "land bridge", which are specially built trains which carry containers, and shipped to distribution points. 

Only the last segment of the journey is by truck.

However, I remember looking up the various energy expenditures of planes, trains, cars, boats, etc......and the difference was not as vast as we might think.

Here is one article on this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_efficiency_in_transportation

OK, so there is relatively small variation in passenger efficiency (see chart lower down on page). But it seems to get bigger with freight (occupancy).....trucks use about 10X the BTU per mile as freight trains.

If anyone had any doubts about how we could HALF our energy use, and still have a modern lifestyle, these figures should dispel that. Of course, they KILLED the electric car that is high up on the list, but a Prius is still way up on the list.....wow, look at light rail -but are we building lots of these? No, sad to say....


----------



## webbie (Jul 9, 2007)

castiron said:
			
		

> ok....we're all saying the same thing.....F U S I O N.......now, let's hope the new French president gets them off their 33 hr work week and maybe we'll have it by 2020 instead of in 2040.......




Yeah, let's push this Fusion thing. It's the best possible excuse we have for not doing anything about all the current problems. After all, when the "pie in the sky" is about to fall down into our waiting and collective mouths, why bother baking?

 :coolgrin: 

That's why, at least according to the Who Killed the Electric Car theory, the current admin is pushing Hydrogen....because they know it ain't gonna happen in any time frame that would affect fossil fuel and related profits.


----------



## Todd (Jul 9, 2007)

I also saw this news a while back. You don't see much talk about it from the major news networks. They would rather put all the blame on people. It's funny how whenever the temps are way above normal (like this last weekend here) they make a big stink about global warming, but when the oposite happens (this week below ave temps) you hear nothing. I know alot of people that are just plain sick of it, that is probably why Al Gores big Live Earth concert bombed last weekend.

I am all for healthier cleaner planet, and do what I can to help such as recycling, wood heat, and solar powered lights. But people don't like to be pushed or lectured by political global warming alarmists such as Al Gore or any of those wierd Hollywood dorks.


----------



## DonCT (Jul 9, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> castiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo, you don't support research into alternative energy sources. Gotcha.....

/yankin


----------



## jjbaer (Jul 9, 2007)

DonCT said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah...multi-parallel paths: Fusion Fries (keyman coined it), conservation and near-term research likely to bear fruit in several years....


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 9, 2007)

castiron said:
			
		

> DonCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Why do I "have this funny feeling" that the "phrase I coined" will probably be the title of the next Michael Moore film...ROFL


----------



## DonCT (Jul 9, 2007)

keyman512us said:
			
		

> castiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause your a Sicko


----------



## jpl1nh (Jul 10, 2007)

DonCT said:
			
		

> keyman512us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

